# devel/upp binary location



## vigol (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry for stupid question.
I installed *devel/upp*, but can't find it's locations


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 24, 2009)

The Makefile seems to suggest that the following is installed:

/usr/local/bin/theide
/usr/local/share/upp


----------



## crsd (Dec 24, 2009)

Or use:

```
pkg_info -Lx upp
```


----------



## vigol (Dec 24, 2009)

/usr/local/bin/theide


----------

